# Black Friday and cyber Monday Disappointments, and the bargin you always wanted



## novaburst (Nov 29, 2016)

So its nearly over but there are still sales lingering about to catch your money.

So what was the disappointment sale for you was you waiting for something and it just did not come down in price enough for you to pull the trigger.

And did you get the library you always wanted.

Well for me i picked up some outstanding bargains that balanced out the one or two disappointments.

My first disappointment was i was kind of waiting for N I to do something better with there Symphony Series so i could pick up one or two, when i heard of the 50% sale on them i thought hay whats up with that, as you well know any one who owns Komplete is entitled for a cross grade @ nearly 50% off, so i was very disappointed that the sale did not cover all komplete owners, :(

Second disappointment was Impact sound works, i took a liking for there Bravura scoring brass and thought let me hang in there for a sale of some sort as O T new brass library was like in another universe, you know to me it was out of reach financially, soooooo out of reach

any way when i heard Sound works put on a black Friday sale i said yes yes yes come to me my brass library, but it was not to be it seemed every thing else i did not need was for sale but scoring brass. :(


But what made all the sadness go away was i picked up some thing i always wanted and am so glad i picked it up, they often do sales even before black Friday, and it was..... wait for it ......yes you guessed it it was Hollywood brass gold........ yer yes yes i finally got it. its on my machine and the tone and sound is beautiful, it really is, but i am so glad to have yet another east west library.

So what was your disappointment and bargain success.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 29, 2016)

I was a bit disappointed in the Spitfire Audio offerings. Even when I worked out the sale discount for the Albion Collection, as well as the discount for the three Albions out of five that I already own, the price was still $550 or so, which was not even close to enticing me to buy it.

The bargain success? For me, that was unquestionably Metropolis Ark 1. I never thought I'd see a sale on that in my lifetime.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 29, 2016)

Strezov Wotan, Impact Soundworks Rhapsody Percussion, and Bravura Brass were three that I was seriously considering if they had gone on sale. I can understand why companies don't discount a new library, but even a 10-15% off regular price would sway me to go for it and make me feel like I got a good deal.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 29, 2016)

Nothing really disappointing since these companies do not have to give a discount in the first place . However , I would have liked to have seen a sale on the Cytomic Glue & Filter plugins . 

I was surprised that Impact Soundworks didn't have sales on a broader range of products too, but again not expected. 

There were a lot of great sales though , so I took the opportunity to round out some of my Heavyocity collection by completing the Master Sessions Ensembles Series as well as grabbing Gravity and Scoring Guitars. 

This time of year I usually look at these sales to check out other developers or plugins I was not willing to take a chance on . This year it was Gothic Instruments Dronar and Sculptor Impacts. I can say that without a doubt I will be getting the Dronar Guitars and Sculptor Whoosh libraries very soon . Great stuff!!

I also signed up for an Evenant course which has been solid so far .


----------



## pmcrockett (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm disappointed that my new i7 6800K and motherboard are going to have to sit in their boxes for several weeks because my day job doesn't currently give me enough free time to do computer upgrades.


----------



## mac (Nov 29, 2016)

I was hoping for something on the K11U update, and also had my fingers crossed for virharmonic cello. Would have liked some sonokinetic too (but not WW).


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2016)

Disappointment? Without a doubt Spitfire raising prices to their U.S. users right before running a holiday sale LOL Henson's British sense of humour No Doubt


----------



## mac (Nov 29, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Disappointment? Without a doubt Spitfire raising prices to their U.S. users right before running a sale LOL



UK too, we didn't escape the hike!


----------



## novaburst (Nov 29, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> but even a 10-15% off regular price would sway me to go for it and make me feel like I got a good deal.



+ 1


----------



## novaburst (Nov 29, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Spitfire raising prices to their U.S. users right before running a holiday sale LOL Henson's British sense of humour No Doubt



Ha ha our pound in the uk has taken a big hit against the dollar, but raising prices just before a sale, very crafty.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Nov 29, 2016)

I finally pulled the trigger on the studio one v2 to v3 update since this was the exact deal I waited for. Seeing they even offered discounts on hardware was a bit dissapointing since these do not apply for european customers. I actually hoped for a sale at projectsam. And I sadly did not find any need for another piano and gingly-tickly-clacky-bing-library.


----------



## cadenzajon (Nov 29, 2016)

I picked up Metropolois Ark 1 today and was pleased to discover that if you use a credit card without foreign transaction fees (like my Capital One Quicksilver) it's even $10 cheaper than going through Paypal's exchange rates. Wish I'd realized that before buying Berlin Brass last month.


----------



## desert (Nov 29, 2016)

Wished:

Omnisphere 2 was on sale
Spitfire had a larger discount
Berlin Strings were discounted
Freyja and Wotan was on sale
SSD's were $100 for 1Tb
the new MBP had more ram


I bought CSS though ...


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 29, 2016)

Wished....I had more money. lol!


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 29, 2016)

dont worry guys... iam sure a christmas and/or new year sale will be coming aswell


----------



## Quasar (Nov 29, 2016)

Wish I had gotten some Embertone Solo Strings, though I am happy with the Crystal Flute and the Clarinet.
Wish Evolution Series World Percussion had a November Sale.

Wish that if I wrote: "I have received free products from Spitfire Audio." that this statement would not be a lie.

Happy with everything I got. Early returns reveal no disappointments.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 29, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Wish Evolution Series World Percussion had a November Sale.


I knew I had forgotten something! Evolution Taikos was as the top of my list to get if on sale.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 29, 2016)

*Disappointments*:
CSW or CSB didn't land...
The SF price _umm_...  ..._adjustment_ right before the BF sale 
Freyja & Wotan not on sale
Ran out of money before I was done...

*Bargain I always wanted and got*:
OT Ark I on sale...

*Bargain I always wanted but didn't know it*:
Embertone Fischer Viola


----------



## tigersun (Nov 29, 2016)

I ended up getting SSB at Time+Space and then used the 15% loyalty coupon on Soundiron APE and Harp which came to about $210. Pretty happy with that. 

Was hoping for any sale for Wide Blue Sound Orbit and/or Eclipse and they were both half off. Really excited to dig into those. 

Kind of annoyed Gravity went to half off. Just bought it somewhere a couple months ago with a 15% coupon thinking "Oh they only ever put it $80 off this is close enough." I love gravity though so it's okay...mostly.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 29, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> *Bargain I always wanted*:
> OT Ark I on sale...


So did you pick this up? Do you own any of the other OT libraries?


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 29, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> So did you pick this up? Do you own any of the other OT libraries?


Yes, bought OT Ark I... I wanted BS/BWW/BB but without a 40%+ discount that's not happening. I think OT makes outstanding, top of the line, benchmark products but... at a price. I'm hoping CSB & CSW will be more than good enough instead. I think CSS, which I own already, gives OTBS a serious run for it's money for ~1/2 the price... as does SF's SSS & SCS which I also bought...


----------



## higgs (Nov 29, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> *Bargain I always wanted but didn't know it*:
> Embertone Fischer Viola



Though I'm not quite as fond of the other Embertone solo strings, that viola is high on my list of favorite solo string instruments. Something about it makes my face smile.


----------



## higgs (Nov 29, 2016)

http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate.htm (Reverberate 2) is my favorite deal next to a few of the EZ Drummer libraries. I can't speak for my least favorite deals because I didn't buy none of um.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 29, 2016)

higgs said:


> http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate.htm (Reverberate 2) is my favorite deal next to a few of the EZ Drummer libraries. I can't speak for my least favorite deals because I didn't buy none of um.


I have Reverberate 2 and I have the Slate "Everything Bundle" too which has Verbsuite Classic which is iirc kinda the same thing - sort of...

Did you download the Bricasti M7 & LiquidSonics FS-1 IR’s? I did and they to hours and I have a 100mb pipe…


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 29, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> Yes, bought OT Ark I... I wanted BS/BWW/BB but without a 40%+ discount that's not happening. I think OT makes outstanding, top of the line, benchmark products but... at a price. I'm hoping CSB & CSW will be more than good enough instead. I think CSS, which I own already, gives OTBS a serious run for it's money for ~1/2 the price... as does SF's SSS & SCS which I also bought...


I'm in the same boat. Took a look at the Spitfire Brass and while it's very good, I have the NI Soundiron Brass and I think both of those cover a lot of the same territory (large hall, large sections, etc.) although the Spitfire Stuff has the edge. That's why I tended to look at OT BB for the smaller, more "shapeable" sections.

Cinematic Studios is a wild card. It MIGHT be just the thing I need, we just don't know yet. And that's the first to be released. Who knows how long it will take for the others. One way to look at it I suppose is which OT library(ies) would I least regret buying now if indeed the Cinematic stuff is good enough, in other words, the least overlap. I suppose MA1 would be the #1 answer, and Berlin Brass next for me anyway as they offer something unique. Damn, now you're convincing me to wait when I'm pretty sure my wallet WANTS to be emptied!

EDIT: Apologies for the slightly off topic. The disappointment is that the CS libraries have yet to be released, and that OT doesn't normally offer BF discounts.


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 29, 2016)

*Disappointment (In Them Version):* That SoundToys raised the (my) upgrade price before putting it on sale.

*Disappointment (In Me Version):* That I bought Noveltech Character even though I don't know what it does. Damn $9 sales!

*Best Bargain (also Most Fun & Unexpected):* Impact Soundworks Celestia at 89% off (sale + coupon).

Overall quite pleased to knock off a few things I've had on my List for a while.


----------



## jjmmuir (Nov 29, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> *Disappointment (In Them Version):* That SoundToys raised the (my) upgrade price before putting it on sale.
> 
> *Disappointment (In Me Version):* That I bought Noveltech Character even though I don't know what it does. Damn $9 sales!
> 
> ...


Agreed about $9 plugins...I bought Character as well, and it doesn't even work in OS X Sierra!


----------



## Quasar (Nov 29, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> *Disappointment (In Me Version):* That I bought Noveltech Character even though I don't know what it does. Damn $9 sales!
> 
> *Best Bargain (also Most Fun & Unexpected):* Impact Soundworks Celestia at 89% off (sale + coupon).
> 
> Overall quite pleased to knock off a few things I've had on my List for a while.


LOL. I bought one of those $9 plugins about a year ago and had no idea what it did. I still don't, but if you use it judiciously it has a lovely placebo effect without a lot of transients.

I got roped into the ISW's Celestia deal too, without looking for it, and am most happy to have done so. Impact Soundworks is a righteous company that makes great libraries and treats people right.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 29, 2016)

Wish:

Developers like Valhalla and Sample Modeling would rescind their _no sale ever_ policy. My instruments are inexpensive year round, and I make sales year-round, and I have no competition, so I don't need to put my instruments on sale. But I still run a Black Friday half-price sale every year, because that's how I reach the throngs of "I may not need it, but at that price, I might as well add it to my collection" consumers, and I enjoy a significant spike in sales that I would never have gotten otherwise.
Chris Hein Horns Compact crossgrade to Horns Pro would go on sale at least 50%.

Bargain I always wanted:

Soniccouture Conservatoire Collection - I've had my eye on it for a long time. What a beautiful collection of instruments. It will likely motive me to start composing holiday music.
Analogue Drums - They ran another BOGO sale, but this time I didn't buy two kits. I bought two bundles. 

Bargains I loved to see but already had:

Had I not already purchased the Pettinhouse deal (although I paid $199 for it last year, harumph!) I would have jumped on it in a heartbeat. $99 is a no-brainer of a deal for what you get.

Bolder Sounds had a 30% sale running. I've already got five or six of his instruments, but if I hadn't, I would have bought them all at that discount.

Purchase regrets from previous years:

Embertone Friedlander Violin - It sounds great, but as deeply sampled as it is, you just can't squeeze a fiddle out of it.

Chris Hein Horns Compact - I got it as part of a BOGO sale, but it's too compact. It's nice for some background ensemble work, but I'm guessing anything else probably needs the PRO version to sound decent.

NI Session Guitarist - I got it at half price, and it sounds great, but it's a one-trick pony -- the more creative you get, the more it hinders workflow.

Vir2 Electri6ity - It may be the holy grail of sampled electric guitars, and it sounds awesome, but it's far too complex to be a "go to" library. I rarely touch it. You have to be a guitarist to understand it, and I'm not a guitarist.

Realitone RealiBanjo - This really isn't much of a regret because I still enjoy this VI, but like Session Guitarist, there's not much you can do with it. After buying Bolder Sounds' Bluegrass Banjo, RealiBanjo is starting to collect dust.

NI's Abbey Road 50's and Vintage Drummers - I got them at half price, and they sound great, but I can't use them because a single instance of one of these libraries in a project will eat up my entire CPU, and I have a powerful PC. Just one strike of a snare will spike my VST performance meter with the power of a 100-piece orchestra, making the libraries utterly unusable for anything. (I think it's a product defect because all other NI libraries, including Studio Drummer and 60's Drummer, don't share those problems.)


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 29, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I got roped into the ISW's Celestia deal too, without looking for it, and am most happy to have done so. Impact Soundworks is a righteous company that makes great libraries and treats people right.


I've listened to the demos and still can't figure out what Celestia is. It sounds like something I could replicate with other synths ...but more fun due to the interface. I also love Impact Soundworks. Probably my favorite of the more "affordable" developers. Lots of creativity going on there and fantastic customer support. Not disappointed about that.


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 29, 2016)

jjmmuir said:


> Agreed about $9 plugins...I bought Character as well, and it doesn't even work in OS X Sierra!



I need to create a Soundgooderizer folder.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 29, 2016)

+1 on Impact Soundworks. Wonderful instruments and great support.


----------



## higgs (Nov 29, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> Did you download the Bricasti M7 & LiquidSonics FS-1 IR’s? I did and they to hours and I have a 100mb pipe…


Just downloaded the extra IR's today - sexy stuff indeed. I used the AWS mirror links and they were blazing fast downloads.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 29, 2016)

I disappointed myself by not taking advantage of Metropolis Ark deal. I had just about that amount of extra cash to spend, and rejoiced to the first OT BF sale, but the demos never convinced me enough. 
I comfort my mind thinking I still can buy it any second for a regular price, so this regret is nothing compared to the devastating cold feet feeling of seeing a super rare vintage analogue for super cheap listed locally, and then calling in to hear: "Sorry, its gone half an hour ago".


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2016)

Re Vahalla hoping for a sale on a ridiculously underpriced plug in to begin with is ridiculous

I also have no problem with developers holding to their opinion that sales drop the value of their plugins



Polkasound said:


> Wish:
> 
> Developers like Valhalla


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 29, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Re Vahalla hoping for a sale on a ridiculously underpriced plug in to begin with is ridiculous



I respect your opinion, but after doing some comparison listening with IK Multimedia's CSR reverbs and getting CSR for significantly less than Valhalla's $50, I personally don't find Valhalla's Room reverb to be ridiculously underpriced. I'd never say it's overpriced, but I am saying that for me, who is already happy with his arsenal of reverbs, a sale is what would prompt me to add Valhalla to that arsenal. Hence, my wish as stated.

Some developers may feel that sales reduce the value of their plugins, and I'm sure there are economic studies that may support that sentiment as it relates to business. Market-savvy developers know better than anyone else how to price and sell their products. Sample Modeling and Valhalla obviously know what they're doing. No argument there.

When it comes to the virtual instruments I create and sell, I price them as competitively low as I deem necessary just to try and recoup the time I've invested in making them, because I see their greater value as something that's intangible. When I get an email from someone in Slovenia who bought one of my instruments telling me how much he is enjoying it, it doesn't matter to me if he bought it at full price or half price. All I know is that if he didn't buy the product, he wouldn't have experienced the joy of using it, and if I didn't offer the sale, he may never have purchased it. The everyday prices of my instruments serves everyone who wants the instruments at an affordable price anytime of year. The occasional 50%-off sale serves everyone else. Both groups of consumers are important to me. So the way I see it, the 50% sales actually increase the value of my product.


----------



## elpedro (Nov 29, 2016)

wished sonokinetic minimal was on sale, i would love a good phrase library


----------



## ohernie (Nov 29, 2016)

pmcrockett said:


> I'm disappointed that my new i7 6800K and motherboard are going to have to sit in their boxes for several weeks because my day job doesn't currently give me enough free time to do computer upgrades.


LOL - Given the eventual result, that's a pain I would love to be able to afford.


----------



## ohernie (Nov 29, 2016)

If I had to have a disappointment, it would be the NI didn't have any products that I really wanted or needed.

I have a hard time with these "sale expectation" threads. I understand the amount of work vendors have to put into their products and really appreciate it when they have sales and I can afford their products. I picked up a lot of little "budget bin" stuff along with the Polkasound everything bundle and the Chris Hein violin (no brainers). I'm planning on having a good time - I'm a sucker for button boxes and tuba. And in my world, the CH violin can't lose. It just has to be a "Win7 compatible" replacement for the Garritan I used to use. I've already got ideas for a homebrew controller to pair with it. And I've still got my eye on OT, Ample and Ilya.

Once again, I really want to thank *ALL* of the developers for giving us their Black Friday sales. I really, really, really appreciate it.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 29, 2016)

Missed the Cyberfriday/Blackmonday completely. Nothing to regret. Bought (more than) enough stuff before anyway.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 30, 2016)

In


elpedro said:


> wished sonokinetic minimal was on sale, i would love a good phrase library


Minimal was 35% off in Sonokinetic Christmas sale 2014, and 40% off in 2015. So let's hope for 45% off this year!


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 30, 2016)

ohernie said:


> If I had to have a disappointment, it would be the NI didn't have any products that I really wanted or needed.





Polkasound said:


> NI Session Guitarist - I got it at half price, and it sounds great, but it's a one-trick pony -- the more creative you get, the more it hinders workflow.



I think we might be onto something here.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 30, 2016)

I really like the way Session Guitarist sounds. That's its best quality. I used it on my last CD on a rhythm track for an Irish reel. It added a beautiful fullness to the song, but it was impossible to get it to do what I wanted. It fell short, and I had to use MusicLab RealGuitar to pick up the slack and mask Session Guitarist's incapabilities. (I'm not sure if that's even a word. It's 3AM and I'm tired.)

What I discovered is that Session Guitarist is great for laying down rhythms that you can build on, but if you want it to work the other way around so that Session Guitarist fits into a song you've already started, that may not happen. It's as frustrating as working with a solid guitar player who has an awesome-sounding guitar, but his repertoire is limited and he can't take direction, so you end up having to use studio tricks embellish or patch up his tracks.

My take on Session Guitarist is this: If you want to use an acoustic guitar rhythm track as a starting point on which to construct a song, and you're not overly picky about strumming patterns, Session Guitarist may be perfect for you. For everyone else, you still might find a place for it somewhere, but it's going to take a backburner to most other acoustic guitar libraries out there.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 30, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> The bargain success? For me, that was unquestionably Metropolis Ark 1. I never thought I'd see a sale on that in my lifetime



Yes I agree on this sale, I did not get it but if I had enough funds left after my first purchases O T Ark would certainly be my first choice, there sale was a surprise, I envy those who waited, 

But this was probably the best sale.


----------



## J-M (Nov 30, 2016)

Welp, I knew that NI wouldn't do a sale on Komplete, but that won't stop me from being disappointed! The bargain I've always wanted? Era II (Yes, I know that people might be getting sick of me proclaiming my love towards medieval/Scandinavian instruments, sue me! :D), even though it was only 30% off, but it was totally worth it as my creative output has gone sky high...maybe even too high, considering that my work at the Uni is piling up...help me...please...


----------



## Syneast (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah. Wanted the Albion One crossgrade, the Kontakt 5 upgrade and the Reason 9 upgrade, but upgrades never seem to go on any sort of sale, so I give up. Strezov Brass was on sale, but not so crazy that it became a no-brainer, so I passed. The other Albions seemed to be just as much as before the sale, and even seemed to have higher original prices. Could be wrong. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Audiobro had a pretty decent sale, but I have other plans for strings, so no go.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm disappointed mainly in myself for not having the hindsight for picking the correct numbers in the Euromillions lottery.


----------



## Kony (Nov 30, 2016)

desert said:


> Wished:
> 
> Omnisphere 2 was on sale


this ... ended up buying it for full price on Monday :(


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 30, 2016)

For me, the Spitfire offerings were also a bit of a disappointment in spite the huge tease they did ...
They advertised up to 50% off ... well, that was just in case you wanted to buy all of their stuff, hmmm ...
You couldn't buy any upgrades within bundle discount ... so, If you had part of Mural or Sacconi Strings, you still had to purchase this item separately. So, I just upgraded Chamberstrings, which was also against my will, kind of, because I had to pay for Ensembles which I never wanted. I reluctantly did it, though, as I like Sable and want those performance legato updates, which look nice.
I would have purchased more, if the offerings towards existing customers would be somewhat more reasonable. Why charge more from someone, who already paid for part of the product?
Instead, I took the opportunity to jump into u-he and bought Diva. Really superb! I will probably get Zebra as well ...
What else did I miss? Hmm, Fabfilter only had a special at their full product suite. I might have bought one of the smaller bundles or the EQ alone ...


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 30, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> Fabfilter only had a special at their full product suite. I might have bought one of the smaller bundles or the EQ alone ...



It sure is strange that Fabfilter's website didn't show any sales on individual plugins, but that some BF sales WERE available on their individual plugins at AudioDeluxe, for example. I got Fabfilter Saturn for 25% off from there, which admittedly only made it a few dollars cheaper than it would have been for me at the Fabfilter website (due to me owning two of their other plugins) ... but still, every dollar saved is, well, you know the rest.


----------



## milliontown (Nov 30, 2016)

I've got another 8 hours or so to decide if I 'need' the Wavesfactory Mercury piano. I'm wavering...


----------



## Voider (Nov 30, 2016)

I was hoping for a kontakt 5 crossgrade discount to 125€, instead it's 199€ now.. not sure if I will buy it or wait until summer, or just stick to non-full-kontakt libraries.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

Well I doubt I'll regret this too much (considering the great stuff I did buy), but I'm letting Ark slip away. I had the cash, but every time I went back and listened to my orchestral template with the Adagios and EW Hollywood and Choirs, I felt it would have to be a "collector's purchase" for later. It simply wasn't essential.

That said, Ark was THE most tempting of all the deals besides the Emotional Cello for me (and I snatched up the latter with da quickitude!).


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 30, 2016)

I pulled the trigger on Spitfire Chamber and Orchestral strings and the hz perc ensembles. coming on an HD....


----------



## catsass (Nov 30, 2016)

I would've liked to have seen something from ProjectSAM.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 30, 2016)

Can't say I'm disappointed, but I was hoping to see a sale on Project Sam's 'Animator' library and Musical Sampling's 'Adventure Brass'. Maybe they'll have a late December/holiday sale.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 30, 2016)

Don't forget that Sonokinetic, Evolution Series and most likely Impact Soundworks will probably have end-of-year sale. When everyone is selling their best offers at the same time on Black Friday, money is an issue..

For me, my best deal was the Eventide Anthology X bundle. I paid 83$ for the upgrade from any 4 Eventide plugins. Considering that 3 of the qualifying plugins were freebies I got before, and 2 of them are not a part of the Anthology bundle, that's a mighty deal!

Got also a nice rebate to get EDNA from Spitfire Audio at 101$.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 30, 2016)

I regret having to wait until Monday to get my new 1TB Samsung 850 SSD! But at least I will be busy this weekend so I wouldn't be able to make use of it if I got it sooner.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm disappointed in myself that I browsed forum today to notice that you can get Gravity at 189.90$ and even more disappointed that I couldn't resist it.

What I really needed was new winter tyres to our car. Maybe I just stay home.


----------



## MChangoM (Nov 30, 2016)

Disappointed how long it is taking for libraries to download (I live out in the sticks with less than blazing bandwidth). _Countinuata_ really means _continumightnota_. Not disappointed that none of the libraries I got use iLok!


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 30, 2016)

here's what happens when developers refuse to do sales. I have cash slated to buy one of their products, but then another company puts their whiz bang library up for 50% off. Now my brain goes "man, I was going to get this other thing but now I can get this whiz bang thing instead that I couldn't afford... And if I don't act now I'll miss the deal." So I blow my money on the thing I may have not really considered and end up not getting the original product. Happens every Black Friday... And the big loser is the company that refuses to do sales...

A tragic but true story.


----------



## mac (Nov 30, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> here's what happens when developers refuse to do sales. I have cash slated to buy one of their products, but then another company puts their whiz bang library up for 50% off. Now my brain goes "man, I was going to get this other thing but now I can get this whiz bang thing instead that I couldn't afford... And if I don't act now I'll miss the deal." So I blow my money on the thing I may have not really considered and end up not getting the original product. Happens every Black Friday... And the big loser is the company that refuses to do sales...
> 
> A tragic but true story.



Ordinarily that's me too, but not this year. There were plenty of libraries I was tempted to jump on but didn't, and now I'm glad I didn't. Feels good


----------



## Quasar (Nov 30, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Re Vahalla hoping for a sale on a ridiculously underpriced plug in to begin with is ridiculous
> 
> I also have no problem with developers holding to their opinion that sales drop the value of their plugins



I see both sides of this argument, really. Obviously, anyone who sells anything (unless you're talking about powerful corporate monopolies who have a stranglehold over whole communities, which doesn't apply here) has a right to deal with pricing however they see fit, and they do not deserve to be criticized just because they set their prices higher than I might like or can afford, or don't offer sales to mitigate that. It's their thing, so it's entirely up to them. I also agree that Valhalla, specifically, is priced in such a way that every day is a "holiday special". The same can be said for Indiginus, Bolder Sounds and any number of other developers who go the extra mile to offer both high quality and affordability.

On the other hand, there is nothing ridiculous or wrong about potential customers _hoping_ they have sales or _asking_ for lower prices and sales. Who knows? Enough requests might persuade a developer to conclude that an increased volume at a lower price would be to their cumulative benefit, and then everyone wins.

I admit that I am disappointed with the recent Spitfire sale, but this does not mean that I am disappointed _in _them. Many or most here (including me) are in awe of their products. Do I believe they know this and therefore exploit their popularity by playing deftly coy, sleight-of-hand money games designed to maximize revenue for themselves? Yes I do. Do I perceive them as quintessentially capitalistic (an economic philosophy I do not share), as primarily interested in catering to the well-heeled? Yup (although this is only a marketing-based perception, nothing more). Do I wish they had a more generously flexible loyalty or crossgrade scenario that made more practical sense for those of us without bottomless stacks of money, but have already heavily invested in some of their products? I do indeed.

BUT, not only do they make world-class, A+ libraries, Spitfire is at the end of the day - by any mainstream societal standard - 100% upright & honest. The price in the cart is the price in the cart, simple like that. So I realize I have nothing to complain about. But it's still OK to wish that they did some things differently. And there is nothing wrong with offering honest impressions of a given company's prices, policies, practices or marketing vibe.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

Besides what I didn't really need but wanted (Ark), I was bumming out that I couldn't get the 8dio Adagio Basses before the deadline tomorrow. Well, my girl lent a kind ear (and wallet). Smiling!


----------



## novaburst (Nov 30, 2016)

@Tugboat yes I agree with you know one needs to do a sale if they don't feel the need to, 

But I don't quite understand why not I am sure that a sale would mean a wider audience in the future, as it gives a lot more users a taste of there product.

But must say I still don't understand the mind of a developer, I am sure it is a win win situation for them but who knows,

What I do know is I am very thankful that some top developers have done some crazy sales not only on the black Friday, and the cyber Monday, some times throughout the year, if it was not for these sales I for one would not have some of the deeply needed library's I have with me now, and gives me the opportunity create things and to enjoy what I love to do I am very thankful for that


----------



## asherpope (Nov 30, 2016)

MChangoM said:


> Disappointed how long it is taking for libraries to download (I live out in the sticks with less than blazing bandwidth). _Countinuata_ really means _continumightnota_. Not disappointed that none of the libraries I got use iLok!


Indeed! I bit the bullet and bought Ark 1 yesterday, and have been downloading for over 24 hours...so far it's almost 30% done - thanks terrible Australian internet. It also seems like Continuata is crashing and giving me the beach ball of death. Fun times


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 30, 2016)

asherpope said:


> Indeed! I bit the bullet and bought Ark 1 yesterday, and have been downloading for over 24 hours...so far it's almost 30% done - thanks terrible Australian internet. It also seems like Continuata is crashing and giving me the beach ball of death. Fun times



Same boat here. I caved and bought it earlier today, but I have 5 bit Broadband here in Yorkshire. However, I have been told that by April time next year we will have high speed fibre. 

Doesn't help me to download 75 Gb at 5mbit right now though ....


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 30, 2016)

Ok, I take it back. Just tried out Character on the master bus of a piece I did last month and it's like the Claritin commercials where they pull back the film over the screen and everything is much clearer and crap now I have to go remix everything ever.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 30, 2016)

asherpope said:


> It also seems like Continuata is crashing and giving me the beach ball of death. Fun times



Next time try manual links, if they are available. Download the rars with a download manager, e.g. DownThemAll, and you can also unzip the rars by yourself. Continuata truly is terrible. EW has done something right with their EW Installation Center, it just works.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 30, 2016)

novaburst said:


> @Tugboat yes I agree with you know one needs to do a sale if they don't feel the need to,
> 
> But I don't quite understand why not I am sure that a sale would mean a wider audience in the future, as it gives a lot more users a taste of there product.
> 
> ...



I'm no economist, but intuitively agree with you that sales should mean attracting a wider audience. Especially because software, by its nature, has no (or almost no) intrinsic physical value per unit, you would think that anything that increases the volume of sales enough to at least cover the price reduction would be a good thing from the developer's POV. And apparently most developers think so too, because there are LOTS of sales.

But synthpunk's point, and I think it's a valid one, is that it's the developer's call, and that we as consumers don't have the right to "expect" this or that. If a company makes the decision to protect the integrity of their prices by never discounting them, then this policy should be respected. The policy may or may not be a wise economic decision for them, but this isn't our affair. Also, sales can and do backfire. You can see companies that overdo it, offering sales so often that their MSRP prices become a joke, and then, yes, they have essentially devalued their product.


----------



## paulwr (Nov 30, 2016)

reddognoyz said:


> I pulled the trigger on Spitfire Chamber and Orchestral strings and the hz perc ensembles. coming on an HD....


great purchase. I did the download of Chamber Strings.... simply to die for. I have Albion 1 and HZ Pianos, all outstanding. But Chamber Strings was even better than I imagined, and I have a pretty good imagination!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

I know that I continue to be a bit disillusioned by Sample Logic. I have the first two Cinematic Guitars and they are a truly excellent set of instruments, really creative imo. So I was all set, waiting for Infinity...and then that price tag reared its head. It still hasn't gotten anywhere near a feasible price for me, and for other reasons included (the developer wasn't exactly a joy to write, put it that way) I won't be bothering.


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 30, 2016)

Tough decisions but went with things that were going to truly expand the musical palette — Union Chapel Organ & Sacconi Strings - Quartet. Both jaw droppingly gorgeous to play and hear.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 30, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> Nothing really disappointing since these companies do not have to give a discount in the first place . However , I would have liked to have seen a sale on the Cytomic Glue & Filter plugins .
> 
> I was surprised that Impact Soundworks didn't have sales on a broader range of products too, but again not expected.
> 
> ...



Hey Paul, I just found out Cytomic Glue on sale if you're still interested:

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=466615&sid=7a1d181b60032916e2e0e597ea5de88a


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 30, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I know that I continue to be a bit disillusioned by Sample Logic. I have the first two Cinematic Guitars and they are a truly excellent set of instruments, really creative imo. So I was all set, waiting for Infinity...and then that price tag reared its head. It still hasn't gotten anywhere near a feasible price for me, and for other reasons included (the developer wasn't exactly a joy to write, put it that way) I won't be bothering.



Well, I have a totally different experience with Sample Logic. I bought a couple of libraries from them this year. They were always really quick to answer. They offered me some custom deals when there were some sales. Nothing to complain about on my end!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 30, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> Hey Paul, I just found out Cytomic Glue on sale if you're still interested:
> 
> https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=466615&sid=7a1d181b60032916e2e0e597ea5de88a


Thanks for the heads up. I might have to grab it . This compressor is great for electronic music.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 30, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Besides what I didn't really need but wanted (Ark), I was bumming out that I couldn't get the 8dio Adagio Basses before the deadline tomorrow. Well, my girl lent a kind ear (and wallet). Smiling!


You WILL like the Basses! Lots of character... lovely lass u got there Pars!

Disappointments? After CS2, SSS, and several others, I had little money left this year! Also, that I couldn't resist the SD2 drum deal... I have ENOUGH drums!!!

Happy for the insanely generous 8dio string sale which gets me more emotional levers I wouldn't have otherwise. Similarly, the crazy ezkeys small upright $29 deal, which lets me explore the entire platform, particularly the exportability of creations, for pennies on the dollar...


----------



## Chandler (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm disappointed Wallander insturments never go on sale. I have Wivi band and I'd like to upgrade, but it's just too expensive and they only have 2 packages which consists of mostly things I don't need. I wish they would lower the price of their player or make more packages, so things were more affordable.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 30, 2016)

Bargain I always wanted? A deal from EastWest that gives owners of the individual volumes of Hollywood Orchestra Gold a nice upgrade path to Diamond. It's a shame that rewarding existing customers isn't really their strong suit...


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 30, 2016)

I do not belong to the V-I community anymore.....I did not buy ANYTHING!! Probably also falling under "biggest bargain"  First strike against GAS and: won!


----------



## elpedro (Nov 30, 2016)

Sid Francis said:


> I do not belong to the V-I community anymore.....I did not buy ANYTHING!! Probably also falling under "biggest bargain"  First strike against GAS and: won!


You are probably just stretching an elastic band, it might snap back at you! GAS is a strong and sneaky affliction!LOL!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 30, 2016)

Not really disappointed in anything, other than the fact that i bought both CSS and the Evenant trailer music course about a week before they both went on sale.

Bought Gravity and the Spitfire Hybrid bundle over the weekend and am pretty pleased with both (although I've had no where near enough time to really explore any of them yet).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh don't get me wrong, Sample Logic's Cinematic Guitars can be a stunningly creative set, so obviously the developer's no joke, I was just relating my experience. Who knows, maybe the guy had a bad day.

Either way, CG Infinity would have to chop off a lot pricewise before I even considered buying it; the first two CGs are fine for me, plenty of interesting sounds all over those libraries imo.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 1, 2016)

Vastman said:


> You WILL like the Basses! Lots of character... lovely lass u got there Pars!
> 
> Disappointments? After CS2, SSS, and several others, I had little money left this year! Also, that I couldn't resist the SD2 drum deal... I have ENOUGH drums!!!
> 
> Happy for the insanely generous 8dio string sale which gets me more emotional levers I wouldn't have otherwise. Similarly, the crazy ezkeys small upright $29 deal, which lets me explore the entire platform, particularly the exportability of creations, for pennies on the dollar...



I've got those basses open this morning and am rapidly falling in love with the Loure articulation. SUCH a thick, rugged sound! I've often put Ohmicide on basses as a steroidinal effect, but these sounds are simply too great to add to imo. I'll use minimal reverb and that will do it on the overwhelming majority of these sounds.

I remain glad that I listened to a certain someone here on the forum and left the Adagio Violins alone, though...I've read too many more negative things after speaking to him. That library doesn't have too many enthusiasts, especially among the composers and producers I work with. Besides, for solo I have EW Gold, Hein, Friedlander...


----------



## Pschelfh (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm ALWAYS disappointed when I see the price in $ first and only afterwards the one in € + tax for Belgium... :(


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Dec 1, 2016)

Same here. :(


----------



## MChangoM (Dec 1, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, Sample Logic's Cinematic Guitars can be a stunningly creative set, so obviously the developer's no joke, I was just relating my experience. Who knows, maybe the guy had a bad day.
> 
> Either way, CG Infinity would have to chop off a lot pricewise before I even considered buying it; the first two CGs are fine for me, plenty of interesting sounds all over those libraries imo.



Don't you love/hate the names Sample Logic comes up with for their patches/presets? In Impakt, which I picked up on BF, there is an instrument stack multi named "Weekend at Bernies". And another called "Sloppy Seconds". Disturbing and not very helpful, but amusing.


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 1, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, Sample Logic's Cinematic Guitars can be a stunningly creative set, so obviously the developer's no joke, I was just relating my experience. Who knows, maybe the guy had a bad day.
> 
> Either way, CG Infinity would have to chop off a lot pricewise before I even considered buying it; the first two CGs are fine for me, plenty of interesting sounds all over those libraries imo.


I got CG Infinity when it was on sale bundled with the CG expansion.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 1, 2016)

MChangoM said:


> Don't you love/hate the names Sample Logic comes up with for their patches/presets? In Impakt, which I picked up on BF, there is an instrument stack multi named "Weekend at Bernies". And another called "Sloppy Seconds". Disturbing and not very helpful, but amusing.



I find a lot of patch names in a lot of libraries quite unhelpful. Like for instance the "Stephensons steam band" patches in Albion. I have no idea what to expect from the title of the patch.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 1, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> I got CG Infinity when it was on sale bundled with the CG expansion.



Then I envy you. Infinity seems like a great library.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 1, 2016)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Not really disappointed in anything, other than the fact that i bought both CSS and the Evenant trailer music course about a week before they both went on sale.
> 
> Bought Gravity and the Spitfire Hybrid bundle over the weekend and am pretty pleased with both (although I've had no where near enough time to really explore any of them yet).




I think later today I'm going to write a track using only the libraries I bought over the Black Friday period (including the stuff I bought just before).

Should be fun. Thinking I may do a "Shredder" style Hybrid track.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 1, 2016)

My wife found a bloke messing around at the front of our house with a load of cables. Turns out he is putting in Fibre Optic cables - which I was previously told weren't coming until April/May time. 

I have been waiting for this for many years. I may well be able to download Metropolis Ark before next years Black Friday Sales now !

I might even be able to watch Netflix in HD and 4K now !!!!


----------



## elpedro (Dec 1, 2016)

mikeybabes said:


> My wife found a bloke messing around at the front of our house with a load of cables. Turns out he is putting in Fibre Optic cables - which I was previously told weren't coming until April/May time.
> 
> I have been waiting for this for many years. I may well be able to download Metropolis Ark before next years Black Friday Sales now !
> 
> I might even be able to watch Netflix in HD and 4K now !!!!


Yeehar! as a sufferer of medieval ADSL, i congratulate you!


----------



## camelot (Dec 1, 2016)

I got Ark1 only. 
Want/need it as an extension to my Berlin Brass. I was so happy to see that OT participated in BF-sales and put exactly this on sale. I felt so lucky. The original price tag was much too high just for an "extension" .
My only dissapointment right now is its tremendous size. I am stucked here with a 4 Mbit connection. Downloading will take ages. I am at 12% right now. That's why I ordered Berlin Brass on a SSD from OT. I would have needed one anyway. And Ark1 is also quite huge. I am not sure yet how much of it I will use later on. I have guitars and basses which I record myself. With drums I am over-equipped and I'm not sure if I will like the sound of a drum in such a big hall.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 1, 2016)

camelot said:


> I was so happy to see that OT participated in BF-sales and put exactly this on sale. I felt so lucky. The original price tag was much too high just for an "extension" .



Nice catch, envy envy, haha.



camelot said:


> That's why I ordered Berlin Brass on a SSD from OT



I guess this is a side effect that comes with huge librarys, but i guess this is a good side effect.


----------



## mouse (Dec 1, 2016)

Few people mentioned they were disappointed with the spitfire sales. I have to say Im pretty happy woth what I picked up. got about 8 libs on a hd from them at about 40% off. I dont think spitfire need to do more than 40% off as the quality of their libraries is so high.

Also got damage at 50% off which was nice. 

Didnt really feel like any company didnt offer good deals this year


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2016)

catsass said:


> I would've liked to have seen something from ProjectSAM.


I was just about to say this!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 1, 2016)

This was the year of solo strings for me mostly, and I've already gotten tons of happy use from Adagio Violas and Basses, the Hein Solo Violin, and Friedlander Violin, specifically for a string quartet I'm working on.

I was disappointed to see Wotan and Freyja from Strezov not on sale, but completely understood when it was explained to me how unfair such a sale would have been to the original buyers. I had no idea those libraries were so recent.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 1, 2016)

mouse said:


> Few people mentioned they were disappointed with the spitfire sales. I have to say Im pretty happy woth what I picked up. got about 8 libs on a hd from them at about 40% off. I dont think spitfire need to do more than 40% off as the quality of their libraries is so high.
> 
> Also got damage at 50% off which was nice.
> 
> Didnt really feel like any company didnt offer good deals this year


Agree with you there. I think the discounts on Spitfire were quite fair. 

In the end I exercised an extraordinary level of restraint (for me at least) and only picked up a couple of things. I had more money available but decided that I was looking at things I didn't really need just because they were on sale. 

Now I may treat myself to something that I do need but wasn't/isn't on sale. Or maybe not. Trying to work out if I've been naughty or nice. 
Good to hear about peeps happy with their bargains. There were some good ones to be had, no doubt. Enjoy your music.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 1, 2016)

Disappointed that Orchestra Tools was not involved in any of these holiday deals!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 1, 2016)

artomatic said:


> Disappointed that Orchestra Tools was not involved in any of these holiday deals!


But they were involved.
The fact they put just one of their libs on sale is ground breaking. Let's not run before we can walk.
I'm wanting to get BWW, but never expected it to go on sale. Judging by the majority of thoughts on it, I think it's probably worth the asking price as is.


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 1, 2016)

elpedro said:


> wished sonokinetic minimal was on sale, i would love a good phrase library


Keep your eye on their '12 days of christmas' it may come up!


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 1, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> But they were involved.
> The fact they put just one of their libs on sale is ground breaking. Let's not run before we can walk.
> I'm wanting to get BWW, but never expected it to go on sale. Judging by the majority of thoughts on it, I think it's probably worth the asking price as is.


I picked up BWW as a post-sale purchase, in fact. Got MA1 in the sale and figured since I'm already going crazy with OT purchases, might as well. It will be interesting to see how I can pair these together. I don't think I'll regret either purchase, but I regret that I couldn't afford any more OT libraries because I grabbed SCS on sale!


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm disappointment that my new home studio build (sold the old home to buy a new one) is over-budget by nearly $3k, so I was too nervous to spend any money this Black Friday in fear that my studio budget could go even higher.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 1, 2016)

Not really a disappointment but rather the realization that there are so many new and interesting instruments, that I realistically could not get everything I wanted and still stay reasonably close to my budget.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 1, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Bargain I always wanted? A deal from EastWest that gives owners of the individual volumes of Hollywood Orchestra Gold a nice upgrade path to Diamond. It's a shame that rewarding existing customers isn't really their strong suit...



THIS. 1,000,000x THIS.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 1, 2016)

AllanH said:


> Not really a disappointment but rather the realization that there are so many new and interesting instruments, that I realistically could not get everything I wanted and still stay reasonably close to my budget.


That's called reality I'm afraid. There's only so many hours in a day (never mind dollars in ones account) to get and actually use everything.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 1, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> I picked up BWW as a post-sale purchase, in fact. Got MA1 in the sale and figured since I'm already going crazy with OT purchases, might as well. It will be interesting to see how I can pair these together. I don't think I'll regret either purchase, but I regret that I couldn't afford any more OT libraries because I grabbed SCS on sale!


BWW is my reward if I've been nice. Still trying to work that out. 
Did you get just main or were there expansions involved?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 1, 2016)

woodslanding said:


> Keep your eye on their '12 days of christmas' it may come up!


I have my eye on a couple of their libraries, though I probably don't "need" them. Could be interesting times.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 1, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> BWW is my reward if I've been nice. Still trying to work that out.
> Did you get just main or were there expansions involved?


Just the mains for now. If I've been nice in the next couple of months I might reward myself with Expansion A just to cover the basics.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 1, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Just the mains for now. If I've been nice in the next couple of months I might reward myself with Expansion A just to cover the basics.


I'm trying to convince myself I can get away without Exp A if I jump as I really (really!) want Exp B.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 1, 2016)

Well, if it's any consolation the price doesn't change whether you buy the BWW expansions separately or together with the main library. That was one of the reasons I went with the woodwinds now and decided to wait on the percussion, since the latter offers a bundle deal with the timpani expansion (and is a bit more expensive). So I basically got the most affordable OT library I could! The rest to be added later.

I WAS disappointed that Impact Soundworks didn't have a deal on orchestral products, but after seeing that bundle that just appeared I think Rhapsody Percussion might be just what I need to get by until I can afford more OT stuff.


----------



## rgarber (Dec 1, 2016)

There were some very tempting offerings this time around but the one I wanted the most was Realidrums which I picked up today. Especially with the patch offering where it interfaces with other drum libraries like AD2. Looking forward to giving it a test drive.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm dissappointed that Spectrasonics Keyscape wasn't on sale for $1.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 2, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Well, if it's any consolation the price doesn't change whether you buy the BWW expansions separately or together with the main library. That was one of the reasons I went with the woodwinds now and decided to wait on the percussion, since the latter offers a bundle deal with the timpani expansion (and is a bit more expensive). So I basically got the most affordable OT library I could! The rest to be added later.
> 
> I WAS disappointed that Impact Soundworks didn't have a deal on orchestral products, but after seeing that bundle that just appeared I think Rhapsody Percussion might be just what I need to get by until I can afford more OT stuff.


Would love to hear what you think of BWW when you unpack it. Maybe in another BWW thread (There are plenty already).


----------



## TGV (Dec 2, 2016)

Ben H said:


> I'm dissappointed that Spectrasonics Keyscape wasn't on sale for $1.


That should be $0.99, isn't it?

Anyway, I got the Mural V1 to SSS upgrade, and am happy with it, but it wasn't a BF deal. I also got a AAS "Session" bundle (Lounge Lizard, Guitar Strum and also Ultra Analog, but I don't care about it) for little: they're fun, and especially playable. Since that gave me a reward point, I got AIR Loom for some ridiculously low price. I'd never have bought it for a higher price, since it's not my thing, but that's also great fun for experimentation and fooling around.

And that's the way I see Black Friday: to get some cheap toys that I wouldn't buy for the full price, just to play a bit. Like early an Christmas gift you buy for yourself...


----------



## ohernie (Dec 2, 2016)

Polkasound said:


> I'm taking a long, serious look at MODO Bass by IK Multimedia. It was just released the other day, and it's 50% off until December 4th ($149 instead of $299). Moving away from recorded samples to achieve realism sounds counter-intuitive to me, but maybe that's because I don't exactly understand modeling. All I know is that the demo tracks and videos sound incredible, I've seen quite a few overwhelmingly positive reviews and reactions already, and the value ...twelve bass guitars for $149... seriously? I'm trying to think of a reason why I _shouldn't_ jump on this.
> 
> I'm going to give it another day before I do, though. Hopefully some people who already have it will post their thoughts and reveal whatever flaws or weak areas they find.



Modeling a bass guitar should be much easier than modeling a piano. The joke is, once the model - the mathematical formulas that describe the bass - is in place, coming up with different types of basses should be relatively easy. It's just a matter of figuring out and plugging in the different coefficients, so you don't really have to change the program.

I took the chance and bought it. I'll try and check it out tonight and get back to you.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 2, 2016)

The real disappointment was me for buying stuff and some of it wasn't DAW stuff. I couldn't let that deal on Mega Magic Pads slip by and always a sucker for that Waves $30 voucher.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 2, 2016)

ohernie said:


> once the model - the mathematical formulas that describe the bass - is in place, coming up with different types of basses should be relatively easy. It's just a matter of figuring out and plugging in the different coefficients, so you don't really have to change the program.



Thanks for the info. It's still mind boggling to me. I can understand modeling being an efficient way to globally change a bass guitar's sonic characteristics, such as the difference between using flat-wound and round-wound strings, or the difference between two models of pickups. That's why I can understand modeled things like amplifiers, speakers, acoustics, and single instruments. But each of the twelve basses is still going to have it's own character to start with, which is revealed in the slightest nuance such as it's particular fret noises during a slide. And yet, no fret noises for any of the basses were sampled -- they're 100% modeled. I'm trying to wrap my head around that.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 3, 2016)

NI - no 50% off upgrades.


----------



## mouse (Dec 3, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> NI - no 50% off upgrades.



Yea they seem to never offer % off upgrades (I guess because they're already discounted). Very annoying though :(


----------



## Vovique (Dec 3, 2016)

mouse said:


> Yea they seem to never offer % off upgrades (I guess because they're already discounted). Very annoying though :(


On the contrary, NI did 50% off upgrade sales both in 2015 (June) and this year (March) - as can be seen form this NI sales chart:

So it's just a matter of time.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 3, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I know that I continue to be a bit disillusioned by Sample Logic. I have the first two Cinematic Guitars and they are a truly excellent set of instruments, really creative imo. So I was all set, waiting for Infinity...and then that price tag reared its head. It still hasn't gotten anywhere near a feasible price for me, and for other reasons included (the developer wasn't exactly a joy to write, put it that way) I won't be bothering.



I've always felt their prices were way way high for what they offer. I picked up Rumble on sale for $29.99 awhile back. There are a few nice warped patches in there, but the bulk of it is quite underwhelming. At $299, no possible way. I feel their stuff kinda all sounds the same. Very digitally processed, Kontakt distorted, washed out and cold. The arpeggiated stuff always sounds stiff and uninteresting to me. I've never felt an urge to buy after watching walkthroughs. Maybe it's partially the quality of the walkthroughs and demos, I've never really hear anything that's very creative or original sounding. Kinda harsh, but true for me.

For hybrid ambient guitar stuff, Vir2 Apollo did sound pretty good to me. I'm a guitar player so I've always felt I didn't need that sort of thing, but it's the ambient stuff in Apollo that is enticing to me (check the walkthrough). I can do it myself with a volume pedal and a chain of Echoboys, FilterFreaks and Vallhalla's with the occasional Ebow, and I do, but I do get tempted sometimes. I wish VIR2 offered just the pady ambient stuff as a separate product. I still have not heard traditional guitar playing from a sample library that doesn't make me cringe...


----------

